# Hello!



## PhotsMoll (Jan 8, 2012)

Just joined up so thought I'd say hi!


----------



## herbenny (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## donkey too (Jan 8, 2012)

Helo and welcome to the mad house.:welcome::mad1::scared:


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jan 8, 2012)

Fancy seeing you here!


----------



## lotty (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome 
:wave::welcome:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Nolly (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome.:welcome:


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 8, 2012)

hello & :welcome::have fun:


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 8, 2012)

*Welcome*

Hi Welcome come in shut the door and pull up a keyboard:drive:

regards Snowbirds.



PhotsMoll said:


> Just joined up so thought I'd say hi!


----------



## tillytom (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the site have fun


----------



## scampa (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site - :sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## PhotsMoll (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! Sorry I didn't reply before - I hadn't spotted that anyone had replied. I expect I'll get the hang of things soon ...


----------



## moggy (Jan 18, 2012)

PhotsMoll said:


> Just joined up so thought I'd say hi!



hello and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the wildside 

Peter


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jan 18, 2012)

PhotsMoll said:
			
		

> Just joined up so thought I'd say hi!





MollsPhot said:


> Fancy seeing you here!



This site is so popular, even anagrams are joining!

:welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to clear any confusion, we are a couple!


----------



## PhotsMoll (Jan 20, 2012)

You'll notice he hasn't said what we're a couple of ...


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2012)

PhotsMoll said:


> You'll notice he hasn't said what we're a couple of ...




"we're a couple of ..." swells. :scared::scared:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 20, 2012)

PhotsMoll said:


> You'll notice he hasn't said what we're a couple of ...



well i wont go into to one my early morning monolouges a couple of errr   boats ? lol welcome to the site


----------



## PhotsMoll (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes - and tactfulness.


----------

